# What is the shot to give pregnant ewes 1 month before birth?



## boykin2010 (Oct 19, 2011)

I was told by the breeder i bought my sheep from that there is a shot ewes need 1 month before they give birth. I have forgotten what she said and cant find anything on the internet that i think is right. 
Another problem i had was that one ram got out early and i am not sure if one of my ewes took. I hope she didnt, but if she did she will be due on Christmas. If she didnt take then she will get pregnant now because the ram is turned out with the ewes. 
So, should i give the shot to her in November just in case she has a lamb in December from the accidental breeding or should i wait and give her the shot in December for her likely birth in January from my breeding ram?


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Oct 19, 2011)

You may be referring to a CD &T vaccination or it may be a Bo-se vitamin injection.  Probably the vaccination. 

CD&T can be purchase over the counter(OTC) at most any feed store, with a 18gauge needle and a 6 cc syringe. 

B0-se is a selenium and vit. E injection, It is RX  from a vet.   

You can give the ewe that you aren't sure about the shots now and then if she doesn't lamb you can give her it again a month before her next due date.


----------



## boykin2010 (Oct 19, 2011)

I know it wasnt Bo-se. May have been CD&t.
The only problem with giving her the shot now and waiting until the next due date is i am unsure about her next due date if she isnt pregnant. The reason i think she took at all to the accidental breeding is my ram hasnt acted interested in her since i let him out. Never once have i seen him chasing her or try to mount her. The ram that got out was small but he was a little over 5 months old. I really hope she didnt take because she was the one i was most anticipating lambs out of since she has the right type of wool


----------



## boykin2010 (Oct 19, 2011)

Ok, researched CD&T and i am pretty sure that was the one i was talking about.
THANKS


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Oct 20, 2011)

Boykin, if you didn't give your ewes vaccines last year then I'd give them one 2 months prior to lambing, then a booster 1 month prior, just to make sure they're up to date.


----------

